# Is this how the A/C should work????



## TUBBY (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey guys hopefully you can help me out. I had my 2003 Sentra GXE in the shop last week because I don't think my A/C is working correctly. They said it was working fine but you be the judge and let me know if if it is me or my car that has gone looney.

Here is the situation. When the selector knob is on vent and the car is turned on, the A/C can be turned on and off. This is verified by a rise ion RPM when on and the compressor can be clearly seen going on and then off once turned off. 

Then, as it should, when the selector knob is turned to defrost the A/C turns on and the green light does not eluminate. 

Here is the problem. If the selector knob is turned back to vent the A/C does not turn off. Push the button in and the green light comes on, push the button out and the green light goes off, but the compressor keeps running. When the fan speed dial is turned to 0 then it will shut off but will remain on once it is turned back to 1. 

The only way to get the A/C to not run when the vent is on at this point is to turn the car off and restart it. As well, if the car is turned on while on defrost the A/C will constantly be on.

So, what do you think???????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's normal when on vent.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

When you put it on defrost the AC is supposed to turn on whether or not the button is pushed in, but when you turn it off of defrost it is supposed to go by the button. You're saying that when you turn it off of defrost the AC still stays on whether or not the button is pushed in right? That's what I picked up from your post, it shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *that's normal when on vent. *


You should be able to run the vent without A/C.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

That is not normal. Once you turn off the defrost to something else, it should shut off the compressor (compressor is used only for defrost to take moisture out of the air/and cooling when a/c is engaged). When you turn off the defrost/a/c the compressor should stop running, period. If it doesn't, there is a problem.


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

My car also does the same. Once u switch to defrost, the AC stays on till the car shuts off.

Stupid if u ask me.


----------



## TUBBY (Oct 14, 2003)

sr20dem0n, you are correct that is what I was getting at. Once you go from defrost back to vent the A/C will not shut off.

BlueSpecV03, I agree very stupid. I wonder if theis problem is wide spread if yours does it too. 

Maybe I will try and compare it to another car at the dealer. If it is the same I guess it is a very poor design, and if not then there is a problem.

Unless somebody else has some advice.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Doesn't happen on my 2k se. 

When I turn on the defrost the AC compressor kicks on, but when I turn of defrost and go to vent it shuts down.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I think he is talking about the cold air still coming out of the vents even when the car a/c is turned off. That is normal with these cars... If your not talking about that and your SURE the compressor is still on after you shut the a/c or defrost off then that is not normal.


----------



## TUBBY (Oct 14, 2003)

I am possitive the compressor is still on. I have confirmed this visually. 

Thanks for the help guys, I am convinced this should not be happening.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2003)

yes it should be this is normal, nissan as well as many many american and other forign car builders use this method, it is very injenious accualy, it knows that if you have the defrost on it is because of an increse in moisture in the air so it automaticaly stays on to keep the moisture to a minimum the is one way to shut it off with out shutting off the car turn the fan to 0 that will turn it off


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

nissanboy81 said:


> *one way to shut it off with out shutting off the car turn the fan to 0 that will turn it off *


He said when he turns the fan back on, the a/c turns back on.


----------



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

I've got pretty much the same issue. Compressor comes as it should when the selector is on defrost. However, I could have never used the defrost and the compressor will come if I have it on vent and heat... and the compressor still kicks on. Now that shouldn't be normal.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

TUBBY said:


> *Hey guys hopefully you can help me out. I had my 2003 Sentra GXE in the shop last week because I don't think my A/C is working correctly. They said it was working fine but you be the judge and let me know if if it is me or my car that has gone looney.
> 
> Here is the situation. When the selector knob is on vent and the car is turned on, the A/C can be turned on and off. This is verified by a rise ion RPM when on and the compressor can be clearly seen going on and then off once turned off.
> 
> ...


absolutely right. you have to turn the car off to turn off the ac after using defrost. nissan sucks. the altima guys have the same problem.


----------



## TUBBY (Oct 14, 2003)

Wow, if this is the way it was designed Nissan does suck. There are probably thousands of people driving around with there A/C on and don't even know it. Why would they do this? Why would they force people to get less milage and have less power. I does not make sense.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

It states right in the manual that when you select either the floor defrost or window defrost, the AC will come on if the temp is like 37 degrees or higher to aid in defrosting the windows. The AC light will not light up, and if you have it set to recirrculate, it will turn that off regardless of the button being pressed in or not. The AC will NOT TURN OFF after you switch from defrost. It's all in the manual. I agree though, it is very stupid.


----------



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

I've read the user manual, and know it's suppose to come on for (any) defrost function. However, I can have the system on heat, with only the mid level vents (ones blowing at your face, knob turned hard counter clockwise) and the compressor still kicks on. This seems to go against what the manual says.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

If defrost was selected before you turned the knob all the way to the left for face vent only, then the AC compressor will still be on. Other than that, than yeah I would say you have a problem.


----------



## XterraXtreme (Oct 17, 2003)

Well... ummmmm... I will check my SER tomorrow... but since I know when mine is on or not... and surely if mine was doing this I would have known it by now... I will check it to see if ours does it... if it does... then I agree that it makes no sense what so ever. I can understand the AC running while the deforster is on... keeps the AC compressor lubricated throughout the winter but otherwise it should only run if the driver selscts the specific function. Will let you all know.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

same shit happens to me ony i found the cure... you just turn the it to the 1 setting and press the circulate air button off then back on... once you turn the it back to 0 the motor should quit running.... it always does this to me when i put it on defrost then put it back to face.... meh.... i just dont use my air conditioner..... its finally getting cold in this hell hole


----------



## nassin (Nov 22, 2005)

Do this. Beore you shut off your car select the air flow to vent to the floor, turn the A/C Off, choose fresh air to enter the cabin, then turn the fan to off. Turn off your car. When you get back, in turn on your fan all your settings should be the same as when you shut the car down and now you A/C compressor will not come on unles you select the defrost button.


----------

